# Apartments in Pasig City



## SamJulie (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi,

Im an expat looking at moving and working in Pasig City (Malina). I am looking at a 800-1000USD per month rental and need a 3dbr / 2 bathroom style apartment.

Can anyone suggest areas, apartments, links for places I can start looking? 

Im currently in Hong Kong so a weekend trip to look at places might be on the cards. Not looking to relocate till June.

Thanks for any and all help


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I would try and contact someone in your company and ask for help, I wouldn't put my trust in anybody else here and that include these agencies, I wouldn't quote prices with anyone here, only the requirements, such as you mentioned or also with pool, indoor parking, gate guard and also very important where you want to live, close to work and shopping, let them tell how much it rents for, hopefully you have a companion also here to travel around with tell you get used to prices, it can end up being very expensive stay, I have never met anybody here that is shy in any way.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I would try and contact someone in your company and ask for help, I wouldn't put my trust in anybody else here and that include these agencies, I wouldn't quote prices with anyone here, only the requirements, such as you mentioned or also with pool, indoor parking, gate guard and also very important where you want to live, close to work and shopping, let them tell how much it rents for, hopefully you have a companion also here to travel around with tell you get used to prices, it can end up being very expensive stay, I have never met anybody here that is shy in any way.


*Absolutely--agree 100 here. There are thousands here, agencies included that are ready to part you from your money in one way or another.
Another suggestion, never pay in advance or even send/give a deposit on any place to live in advance of you being here no matter what they might tell you. You will likely come out on the loosing end of the deal. Best option is that quick trip here and take care of any business--in person.

Gene*


----------



## intersect1433 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Apartments and Condos*

I've been thinking of buying a condo in pasig, but im not yet sure. Although it looks promising


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi SamJulie

I live in Pasig and can tell you that the type of living here can vary dramatically depending on the area. My advice would be to book a decent hotel not too far from your work for a couple of weeks and get to know the area. Once you have an idea as to the type of accommodation available and the pros & cons of each area, particularly in relation to the daily commute, then you will be in a better position to choose. There is no need to do it from Hong Kong.

Cheers & good luck


----------

